# This kid is trying really hard to **** me



## Kathykook (Aug 16, 2011)

I met up with this guy from ___ about two weeks ago, and since then he's been harassing me to no end to hang out again I think he'd make a good friend(he's nerdy). He obviously doesn't think the same. I don't know what to do. We are going to hang out this _____.....


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

You could like, not go. Why did you meet up the first time if you weren't attracted to him?


----------



## Kathykook (Aug 16, 2011)

shadowmask said:


> You could like, not go. Why did you meet up the first time if you weren't attracted to him?


People don't always look the same in real life as they do in pictures.
And I was right in thinking that.....he looked totally different from his pictures.


----------



## bk (May 2, 2004)

If you met him on a dating site and you aren't interested in dating him you should be extremely explicit that you only see him as a friend. Don't be subtle about it at all.


----------



## Kathykook (Aug 16, 2011)

......what should I do during the date to let him know that we are friends?


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

If he already sees you as a potential love interest, I doubt he's willing to be just a friend. You can either tell him you're not interested in dating him, cancel the date and ignore him until he gets the message, or, if you do go, brush off his advances and say you see him as more of a friend. If he gets belligerent, leave.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Give him the truth tell him how you feel and you can't really bring yourself to see him that way and that you don't want to drag it on as it is. I'm sure everyone wants the full fledged honesty.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

For crying out loud, just tell the guy that you don't like him (but couch it in better language). If you don't, it'll just drag on and you'll blame him for the whole thing when in reality it's your fault. He's just attracted to you, and unless he knows you're not reciprocating it, he's going to keep trying to get with you. I also don't like how you used the word "harassing" to describe his attempts to get together again. That carries a very negative connotation, and probably is far from what he intended to do. Since you're a girl, however, you can get away with describing any action of a guy in the most negative terms, which isn't fair. 

Women expect guys to do all the initiating and all the breaking up, I guess.


----------



## bk (May 2, 2004)

Kathykook said:


> ......what should I do during the date to let him know that we are friends?


I wouldn't wait for the date.
Tell him before you see him again that you don't feel a connection and you see him as only a friend. I would probably cancel the ihop meeting altogether to make it clear that you are no longer dating.

Because he has already shown he is attracted to you it would be hard imagine this friendship going well. but who knows.


----------



## Kathykook (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm too nice for that haha. I'm just going to lie and say I'm on my period


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Kathykook said:


> I'm too nice for that haha. I'm just going to lie and say I'm on my period


I'm sorry but that's the wrong direction to this good grief, that's not being "too nice" that's being deceiving.


----------



## mzmz (Feb 26, 2012)

*thats a waste of time*

you should never feel pressured to have sex


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

Tell him you aren't interested in a relationship of that sort with him. Don't string him along.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Just tell him you're already seeing me


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Kathykook said:


> I met up with this guy from Okcupid about two weeks ago, and since then he's been harassing me to no end to hang out again.
> I am not attracted to him at all....but I think he'd make a good friend(he's nerdy). He obviously doesn't think the same. He kept touching me during our first meet up, so he probably doesn't think he's been friend zoned already. I don't know what to do. We are going to hang out at Ihop this Sunday.....really really late.
> And the Ihop is right next to his apartment hahaha he planned everything out so well.
> Oh God, I just know Kathryn is going to be forced into unwanted sexy time with this kid by the end of this weekend >.<


Why would you meet up with him again if he made it so clear?


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Just tape a huge sign to your body that reads, "Let's just be friends." Then ask him if he notices anything different about you.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> Just tape a huge sign to your body that reads, "Let's just be friends." Then ask him if he notices anything different about you.


If you really want to be confusing, tape the sign to your underwear. :teeth


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

You always have good thread titles.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

If your not attracted to a guy and you tell him your only interested in friends and he still won't stop trying to bang you then forget about him. Ignore all his texts, calls, etc.

Don't lie. Grow some "balls" and tell him your not interested. Nothing is worse or pisses a guy off more when you string him along. Also, he'll keep trying to bang you if you don't, so you'll learn eventually...


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

I can see a whole lotta mess coming about.


----------



## PLarry (Apr 2, 2011)

Kathykook said:


> I met up with this guy from Okcupid about two weeks ago, and since then he's been harassing me to no end to hang out again.
> I am not attracted to him at all....but I think he'd make a good friend(he's nerdy). He obviously doesn't think the same. He kept touching me during our first meet up, so he probably doesn't think he's been friend zoned already. I don't know what to do. We are going to hang out at Ihop this Sunday.....really really late.
> And the Ihop is right next to his apartment hahaha he planned everything out so well.
> Oh God, I just know Kathryn is going to be forced into unwanted sexy time with this kid by the end of this weekend >.<


Whew. Man I was worried you were talking about me for a minute, but then I was like wait I'm not going to Ihop this weekend. 

Just tell him you're not interested in him like that. Or Maybe tell him you just got out of a big relationship and you aren't looking for anything real intimate right now. Or you could just go off talking about your ex or some guy, that would be a definite shut down of the ol' sex drive.


----------



## Nefury (May 9, 2011)

> ......what should I do during the date to let him know that we are friends?


Maybe not go on a date? rofl


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

Why are you even going on a date with him if you're not attracted to him. Apparently he got you into the date cause he wants you. Sometimes you gotta think like a man to understand the man's mind. Don't show up for the date, leave him out to dry and he won't mess with ya again.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

Stop stringing him along by going on a "date". This entire thing is YOUR fault. He's not a creep and he's not harassing you. He's just pursuing you because that's what us guys have to do in the whole dating game.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Just don't go and don't hang out, he does not want to be your friend, he wants to bone you, that is all he cares about. If you go then you are just walking yourself into what you don't want, even with warnings.


----------



## shyguyy (Mar 1, 2012)

Come on, do the right thing and give the guy some sugar. 

Who knows, he may have special moves. 

At the very least it's a workout instead of going to the gym.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Just say no.


----------



## mike285 (Aug 21, 2010)

You should just be honest with him. Don't lie about being on your period.


----------



## Jenikyula gone mad (Nov 9, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> Just say no.


Yes, just say no! OP, do not feel obligated to do ANYTHING. You can choose to not be passive your entire life.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Tell him flat out you're not interested. I hate when after you tell them, they still call, thinking they have a chance. This guy from my old job has to turn every friendly conversation into "Let's get a hotel" or "You should come over and do me." Um, no. Not gonna happen. I don't answer his calls anymore.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

Um, just don't show up? Say you're only interested in being friends. I can't see why this would be hard. And if he doesn't get it or continues to be bothersome then just don't hang out or talk to him anymore.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Who hangs out at iHop? As in, just chill, grab a milkshake, see what happens... :lol

Anyways, if you know he has _something_ in mind that you're not into, it's time to let him know that he's not getting his P in your V. That simple, really. Let him know you'd like to be his friend.


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

Wow, if he wants to take you to IHOP he must really want to try out your pancakes!


----------



## Kathykook (Aug 16, 2011)

stylicho said:


> Wow, if he wants to take you to IHOP he must really want to try out your pancakes!


 He wants to suck on my honey buns while I bite on his sausage.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Kathykook said:


> He wants to suck on my honey buns while I bite on his sausage.


While? That sounds uncomfortable, both at the same time. Don't bite too hard, though... :lol


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

People like that won't take any hints. You have to give it to him straight as soon as possible.


----------



## andy0128 (Dec 19, 2003)

If you really want him to stop just be clear and tell him your not interested, if you try and be subtle he'll think you're playing hard to get. Also by the sounds of it you probably shouldn't try to be friends with him either. Many guys see friendship as a stepping stone to something more later on.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Come on. As if you don't realise what you're doing is wrong and misleading. Please. You just wanted to make a thread so everyone knows some guy wanted to get with you. Good lord.


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

I think you like the attention and like thinking he wants to **** you. If you don't want to have sex with someone, don't have sex with them, you're not "forced" to do anything. You met him on a dating site and you're still seeing him, what do you expect him to think? And to assume he's devising this plan to hook up with you is a bit ridiculous, he's asked you out and you've said yes, whatever happens is up to you. If you string him along because you like the attention and it makes you feel good about yourself to think he wants you then I think that's wrong. You don't know, after a few dates he might not like you that much anymore.


----------



## Kathykook (Aug 16, 2011)

^^^^ 
that kid ****in hates me. Don't comment in my threads if you ****in hate me. I don't know what you have against me. Just **** off.
I made a thread because I actually need advice...I don't know what to do about this situation. I want him as a friend, dammit


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Why do you want him as a friend?


----------



## reno316 (Jun 13, 2009)

kiirby said:


> Come on. As if you don't realise what you're doing is wrong and misleading. Please. You just wanted to make a thread so everyone knows some guy wanted to get with you. Good lord.


lol, pretty much.

This thread hilarious and sad at the same time.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

You want him as a friend, but he wants more. If you two cannot agree, it would be best to part ways. Even in a friendship, two people still have to mutually agree on the conditions of their connection.


----------



## nonethemore (Oct 18, 2010)

Well I'd have to agree with the person who said it seems like you want the attention. Why go on a date with him if you're not interested in him romantically. If you want him as a friend, you have to specify that's all you want.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

kiirby said:


> Come on. As if you don't realise what you're doing is wrong and misleading. Please. You just wanted to make a thread so everyone knows some guy wanted to get with you. Good lord.


Please remember to not forget just like yourself, she has social anxiety. If someone here has been always honest and never deceived someone because you were filled up with anxiety, raise your hand.

Certainly she's stringing him along but she's afraid to say no. Everyone here in some way wants to be filled with love and have some sort of attention. There are conflicting feelings. At least she's honest about herself and sometimes that results in confusion.


----------



## shyguyy (Mar 1, 2012)

Kathykook said:


> ^^^^
> that kid ****in hates me. Don't comment in my threads if you ****in hate me. I don't know what you have against me. Just **** off.
> I made a thread because I actually need advice...I don't know what to do about this situation. I want him as a friend, dammit


You're a dude. No girl talks like this. Jesus the language.. :mum

This is what u do, give him sex. Men need sex. Be his friend with benefits. If you don't enjoy it just close your eyes and let him do what he needs to do. :boogie


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I notice recently some advice in some threads has been given to the tune of, "Oh you should be grateful for attracting attention, so just be happy at that". Or even to do certain things purely because of the attention, as one poster exclaimed in this thread. What good is attention when it is unwarranted, or you are unable to capitalize or react to it? 

If you have low self esteem or you are insecure or have fear, it is futile event. Obviously the OP's issue is one of self esteem, but telling her basically to "take what she can get" is great advice. :roll When you are insecure and have low self esteem, any attention is positive, apparently. Id say either learn how to be alone, or try to find value and confidence in yourself.


----------



## ladyscuttle (Jan 29, 2012)

Bottom line?

If you don't tell him the truth now, something really dangerous could happen to you, 

Period.
You don't know this guy.
You're allowed to say no. 
And if your body means anything to you, you will. 


PS.... There are some guys that will still bang you on your period.


----------



## ladyscuttle (Jan 29, 2012)

And sadly.... Sometimes this gets guys arrested and booked because a girl led him on and he got the wrong idea.... 


OR not so innocently get led on to a point to no return where they don't care what you want either way and just do it. 

Do you want that?

If not. Tell him to **** off. He won't be your friend either way.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Kathykook said:


> People don't always look the same in real life as they do in pictures.
> And I was right in thinking that.....he looked totally different from his pictures.


lol, some people use many tricks to change the way they look, like by taking the picture from weird angles, only taking a picture of their face and not the body, making the picture darker, etc...


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

Kathykook said:


> ^^^^
> that kid ****in hates me. Don't comment in my threads if you ****in hate me. I don't know what you have against me. Just **** off.
> I made a thread because I actually need advice...I don't know what to do about this situation. I want him as a friend, dammit


I don't hate you Kathy, and I'm sorry if I sounded harsh, but I genuinely was trying to advise you. Honestly, your post seemed a bit like you wanted attention, but I've seen some of your other threads where I _didn't _think that about you. So I'm sorry if I came across like I don't like you, I don't know you, I certainly don't "hate" you. I'm a little bit uncertain about the advice that you want, or need. From your original thread, what I got was that you think some guy wants to get with you and therefore you're "forced" to sleep with him... even though you don't like him that way... Now though, you're saying he "hates" you :? All I was saying is that you say you met him on a dating website and if you keep seeing him then he could quite easily determine that you're interested in, dating him. And you seemed amused by the fact that you'd "have" to sleep with him. I feel bad that I offended you, I don't know you well enough to judge your character and I wouldn't want to, so I'm sorry if I was snappy with you. As I've just stated, that was just my interpretation.


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

Brightpaperwarewolf said:


> Please remember to not forget just like yourself, she has social anxiety. * If someone here has been always honest and never deceived someone because you were filled up with anxiety, raise your hand.*
> 
> Certainly she's stringing him along but she's afraid to say no. Everyone here in some way wants to be filled with love and have some sort of attention. There are conflicting feelings. At least she's honest about herself and sometimes that results in confusion.


In this context... *raises hand*


----------



## Kathykook (Aug 16, 2011)

I told him no. He hasn't replied. I'm really frustrated for some reason.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Kathykook said:


> I told him no. He hasn't replied. I'm really frustrated for some reason.


Because you wanted a friend and not all guys have the confidence to be just friends with a pretty girl such as yourself. What I mean is, this guy probably doesn't get much action so when you come along and show him some attention and he thinks he has a shot, it's very frustrating to be rejected. So much so that he would probably rather just forget about you then try to maintain some sort of friendship. As a guy you have to have a lot going on to be able to friends with a girl that you wanted romantically. It's hard...at least in the beginning.

Btw I'm beating you by just a few posts.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Nefury said:


> Maybe not go on a date? rofl


She wouldn't dare do that, then she would miss out on a free dinner at ihop lol.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

Kathykook said:


> I told him no. He hasn't replied. I'm really frustrated for some reason.


Good. I was about to post that you were selfish for not doing this, but good on you for telling him no. In these situations you need to be honest and if they stick around, they actually want to be your friend for company, and not sex. If they leave then you're both better off.


----------



## Kathykook (Aug 16, 2011)

I feel like ****


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

Kathykook said:


> I feel like ****


It will pass, but I really hope you understand why what you did was the right thing to do.


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

> She wouldn't dare do that, then she would miss out on a free dinner at ihop lol.


Nah, she couldn't take him because she only had enough money for herself :lol


----------



## Kathykook (Aug 16, 2011)

According to his FB, he is depressed because of it....he also called me a "friend". So I guess there's nothing to worry about anymore.....? I am going to hang out with him as "a friend" this week. Yay?


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I mean if you enjoy awkward conversations with sulking guys who are probably going to guilt trip the hell out of you, then it's a great idea to hang out as friends a week after rejecting him.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

bezoomny:1059744193 said:


> I mean if you enjoy awkward conversations with sulking guys who are probably going to guilt trip the hell out of you, then it's a great idea to hang out as friends a week after rejecting him.


lol...Kathy likes torturing guys, don't you get it?


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Kathykook said:


> According to his FB, he is depressed because of it....he also called me a "friend". So I guess there's nothing to worry about anymore.....? I am going to hang out with him as "a friend" this week. Yay?


It's not fair to the guy to tease him like that; regardless of your own intentions, which I'm sure are entirely platonic, you know that hanging out with a guy who you met through a dating site, who you'd basically been stringing along and lying to before rejecting, is only going to be an abuse of his attraction to you.

I'm not saying the guy is innocent; you can be sure that he has at least some romantic intentions in mind, but who can blame him? I really don't think it's fair to treat people like this, Kathy. Consider what you're doing and how it could be interpreted before you do it.


----------



## Kathykook (Aug 16, 2011)

rymo said:


> lol...Kathy likes torturing guys, don't you get it?


I like to tease....not torture =)
and besides, you can't tease a friend anyway.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Kathykook:1059744345 said:


> rymo said:
> 
> 
> > lol...Kathy likes torturing guys, don't you get it?
> ...


Clearly your new "friend" thinks differently.


----------



## Kathykook (Aug 16, 2011)

rymo said:


> Clearly your new friend thinks differently.


Nope. He thinks like a friend.
I'm ahead of you........I'm getting ahead of you now hah


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

He sounds clingy. Even if you both agree to nothing more than friendship, he'll never be able to see it that way and hold on to hope that you'll eventually want something deeper. I'd say you should cut contact with him for his benefit and yours, even if it hurts.


----------



## Kathykook (Aug 16, 2011)

shadowmask said:


> He sounds clingy. Even if you both agree to nothing more than friendship, he'll never be able to see it that way and hold on to hope that you'll eventually want something deeper. I'd say you should
> .cut contact with him for his benefit and yours, even if it hurts.


.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Kathykook:1059744355 said:


> rymo said:
> 
> 
> > Clearly your new friend thinks differently.
> ...


Get back here! *ties kook's shoelaces to the opposite shoe and runs ahead*


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I thought you weren't attracted to him? Why would you want to be FWB?


----------



## Kathykook (Aug 16, 2011)

shadowmask said:


> I thought you weren't attracted to him? Why would you want to be FWB?


.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Kathykook:1059744415 said:


> shadowmask said:
> 
> 
> > I thought you weren't attracted to him? Why would you want to be FWB?
> ...


It isn't? Since when?


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Kathykook said:


> I don't think he's that bad compared to some guys. I can deal with him.
> ....what if I decide to be FWB with him in the future? It seems like he might be interested in that more than anything else.


So you're going to string him along because one day you may be bored/lonely/frustrated enough to actually sleep with him?

This is really disgusting and selfish behavior. Stop it. You're being extremely manipulative.


----------



## Kathykook (Aug 16, 2011)

rymo said:


> It isn't? Since when?


.


----------



## Kathykook (Aug 16, 2011)

bezoomny said:


> So you're going to string him along because one day you may be bored/lonely/frustrated enough to actually sleep with him?
> 
> This is really disgusting and selfish behavior. Stop it. You're being extremely manipulative.


.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

She got creative


----------



## Kathykook (Aug 16, 2011)

now that I think about it, and after looking at his profile and seeing all the other girls he's been with, I'm pretty sure that this is what he wants.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Kathykook:1059744455 said:


> It's not manipulative if we both agree to it.


So he agreed to be friends with you knowing there is a small chance he could get into your pants? Somehow I really doubt that discussion occurred. Also even if it did it doesn't seem like much of a real friendship to me. Well, I can finally see Kathy that you have no soul. Poor guy.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Kathykook said:


> It's not manipulative if we both agree to it.


Keeping a friendship now because you want the option of sleeping with him in the future is manipulative, yes. You're playing him.


----------



## Kathykook (Aug 16, 2011)

I have a soul. I would never do anything to hurt anybody. If we both agree that option, no one is getting hurt.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Kathykook said:


> now that I think about it, and after looking at his profile and seeing all the other girls he's been with, I'm pretty sure that this is what he wants.


Nice of you to give him the option and all. Totally not a douche move.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Kathykook:1059744477 said:


> I have a soul. I would never do anything to hurt anybody. If we both agree that option, no one is getting hurt.


He's kind of a chump for agreeing to something like that, so you really are kind of taking advantage of a guy who doesn't know any better. But do whatcha gotta do.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

opcorn fascinating.


----------



## Pandemic (Jan 6, 2012)

^^ Ugh, who are you to make judgments. "You have no soul"...seriously?


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Pandemic:1059744483 said:


> ^^ Ugh, who are you to make judgments. "You have no soul"...seriously?


You seriously thought I was serious? :b


----------



## Kathykook (Aug 16, 2011)

How is that douchy? I'm just calling it as I see it.
Hm....he kind of has an odd personality. But I think he knows plenty. He's not completely innocent. And he's not a chump.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Kathykook said:


> How is that douchy? I'm just calling it as I see it.
> Hm....he kind of has an odd personality. But I think he knows plenty. He's not completely innocent. And he's not a chump.


These are two adults making decisions, if this is what they choose, then so be it, kathy agreed with him, indeed this may actually be what's he's after, after all he was touching her a lot which may be a sign of desire, though then again kathy may consciously never choose to do anything serious with him.

quack


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Pandemic said:


> ^^ Ugh, who are you to make judgments. "You have no soul"...seriously?


She asked for advice. My advice is that she shouldn't act like a callous succubus.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

bezoomny said:


> She asked for advice. My advice is that she shouldn't act like a callous succubus.


hey hey hey. watch it with the name calling there, respect her decision. As you would have her respect yours if the time ever arises.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Dissonance:1059744497 said:


> Kathykook said:
> 
> 
> > How is that douchy? I'm just calling it as I see it.
> ...


I can safely say that no rational guy is going for a friend with a very slight chance of benefits, aka FWAVSCOB. Sorry. He's a chump.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

rymo said:


> I can safely say that no rational guy is going for a friend with a very slight chance of benefits, aka FWAVSCOB. Sorry. He's a chump.


That may be so but that his problem, not kathy's, he needs to make this realization on his own time.


----------



## Pandemic (Jan 6, 2012)

rymo said:


> You seriously thought I was serious? :b


 I fail at picking up trolling and sarcasm on the interwebs frequently =/


----------



## Kathykook (Aug 16, 2011)

Well, I haven't entirely decided what I'm going to do about this. I don't want to be with a long term boyfriend...especially not with him. I guess I just have a friend right now.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Dissonance:1059744515 said:


> rymo said:
> 
> 
> > I can safely say that no rational guy is going for a friend with a very slight chance of benefits, aka FWAVSCOB. Sorry. He's a chump.
> ...


You're right, Kathy can do whatever she wants. All I know is if I were in his position, in other words I was interested in a girl and she kept hanging out with me as friends, it would be torture. Especially if there is that carrot dangling in the air of a FWB situation that probably wont even be fulfilled. If this nerdy, ugly guy is actually some kind of player and he doesn't care about being strung along, that's another story...but that's hard to believe.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Kathykook said:


> Well, I haven't entirely decided what I'm going to do about this. I don't really want an actual relationship right now. I don't want to be stuck with a long term boyfriend...especially not with him. I guess I just have a friend right now.


Good luck with that. You have all the possibilities you want and all the time possible to act on those decisions, whether the majority deem them good or bad.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Pandemic:1059744516 said:


> rymo said:
> 
> 
> > You seriously thought I was serious? :b
> ...


I was just expressing my disappointment, of course Kathy has a soul...sort of :b


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

rymo said:


> You're right, Kathy can do whatever she wants. All I know is if I were in his position, in other words I was interested in a girl and she kept hanging out with me as friends, it would be torture. Especially if there is that carrot dangling in the air of a FWB situation that probably wont even be fulfilled. If this nerdy, ugly guy is actually some kind of player and he doesn't care about being strung along, that's another story...but that's hard to believe.


I wouldn't either, but I don't know him or how he thinks, so it's his call on how he wants things to be, both of them have to be clear what they want or don't want, they may never see each other again for all they know.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Dissonance:1059744534 said:


> rymo said:
> 
> 
> > You're right, Kathy can do whatever she wants. All I know is if I were in his position, in other words I was interested in a girl and she kept hanging out with me as friends, it would be torture. Especially if there is that carrot dangling in the air of a FWB situation that probably wont even be fulfilled. If this nerdy, ugly guy is actually some kind of player and he doesn't care about being strung along, that's another story...but that's hard to believe.
> ...


Of course it's his call...no one is saying otherwise. We are saying the one who can make a rational call is Kathy (I.e. the one with the power), and we disagree with her current decision. Thank you for being so supportive of everyone's right to choose though.


----------



## Kathykook (Aug 16, 2011)

Dissonance said:


> I wouldn't either, but I don't know him or how he thinks, so it's his call on how he wants things to be, both of them have to be clear what they want or don't want, they may never see each other again for all they know.


Like I said, he has a very odd personality......he is a difficult bird to read...but he seems very confident. I just don't know yet what he wants entirely


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Kathykook said:


> Like I said, he has a very odd personality......he is a difficult bird to read...but he seems very confident. I just don't know yet what he wants.


Right.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I don't even understand why you're hanging on to this. According to you, he's ugly, has an odd personality, and isn't clear with his intentions...yet you want to keep him around in case you _might_ someday be interested in being FWB with him? Why don't you just search for someone better? I doubt he's the only guy you can get a date with.


----------



## Kathykook (Aug 16, 2011)

shadowmask said:


> I don't even understand why you're hanging on to this. According to you, he's ugly, has an odd personality, and isn't clear with his intentions...yet you want to keep him around in case you _might_ someday be interested in being FWB with him? Why don't you just search for someone better? I doubt he's the only guy you can get a date with.


I like him as a friend. I could search for someone else, but....I dunno....I kinda want to experiment a bit.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Kathykook said:


> I like him as a friend. I could search for someone else, but....I dunno....I kinda want to experiment a bit.


When I first started dating I would do this with girls I wasn't initially attracted to because I wanted experience. It never worked out though and I would only end up wanting to be alone in the end.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Experiment with just dating or sex? Either way, you'd be better off finding a guy you're attracted to and more comfortable with. Keep him as a friend if you want, but make it clear. If you aren't willing to go farther than that now, odds are you won't ever. And if he does end up pressuring you into sex, you're gonna regret it.


----------

